# חמותי לעתיד ואני....



## shushlush (22/7/12)

חמותי לעתיד ואני.... 
אני יודעת שבאיזשהו מקום הנושא הזה יותר קשור לפורום "חמותי ואני", אבל אני כבר מכירה אותה הרבה שנים, ותמיד הצלחתי להבליג, ולהסתדר ולשתוק. עד שזה מגיע לחתונה. פה האישה כבר איבדה שליטה!
אני אתן שתי דוגמאות כדי להסביר את האישה הזאת, להסביר שזו לא אני, זו היא!!!!
כשאני ושוש היינו בערך שנה ביחד טסתי לכמה חודשים לדרופ אמריקה והוא נשאר בארץ.לנו היה ברור שאנחנו נשארים יחד והפרידה היא רק פרידה פיזית ותו לא. אבל לאמא שלו היו תוכניות אחרות... היא:"לכמה זמן את טסה??" אני: "ל4-6 חודשים", היא:"יופי!!! זו הזדמנות מצויינת לשוש למצוא חברה חדשה!!!!" המשפט הנ"ל נאמר כל פעם כשנפגשנו לפני הטיסה, במשך כמה חודשים. כל פעם חייכתי ושתקתי. אני יודעת שמי שזו לא תהיה, היא בחיים לא תהיה מרוצה. זו היא, לא אני. (פולנייה כבר אמרתי?).
דוגמא נוספת כדי להבהיר את חוסר הטאקט שלה דווקא לא עלי, כדי שתבינו כמה זה לא אני! זו היא!
לפני כחודש הייתה חלוקת תעודת של המחלקה להנדסה. בין הבוגרים, שוש שלי. אז אמא ואבא באו, וגם אני לחלוקת תעודות. שוש, סטודנט סטנדרטי, לא מצטיין ולא נכשל, ישב יחד עם כולם וחיכה שיסתיימו הנאומים המשעממים. בינתיים עולה לבמה המצטיין המחלקתי, בנאדם שמתברר שהוא ממש תותח. מאותו רגע, אמא של שוש לא הפסיקה להגיד: "מה? למה אתה לא שם? אתה לא מקנא בו? למה היית צריך לבזבז את הזמן שלך בבילויים במקום בלימודים? היית יכול להיות מצטיין! ותגיד, הוא עובד? במה הוא עובד? איך זה שהוא מצטיין ואתה לא?" החפירה נמשכה כל האירוע כשוש מתעלם לחלוטין ומחכה לשמו (שוש כבר פיתח כשרונות התעלמות מעולות! אני עדיין לא...) 
החפירות שגעו אותי, אבל לא אמרתי כלום, זה בינה לבינו. אני רק לא מבינה איך אמא לא יכולה לראות שהבן שלה מוכשר בטירוף, סיים את אחד התארים הקשים, מצא עבודה עוד הרבה לפני רוב חבריו ללימודים, ובמקום עבודה שנחשב מהטובים במשק! לא! היא רואה רק כמה הוא לא המצטיין...

ועכשיו כשהכרנו את אמא של שוש, ואת יכולות ההתמודדות שלנו איתה נעבור לחתונה
אני מראש אגיד שחלק זה באשמתנו, ידענו עם מי יש לנו עסק, ולא חשבנו מראש איך להתמודד...

אני ושוש רצינו חתונה קטנה, 100-120 איש. בקטנה. כשדיברנו עם ההורים שלו, הם לא כל כך הבינו את הקונספט ואמרו שאין להם מי להוריד מחתונות קודמות שהיו, ויהיו להם כ100 אורחים. לא היה לנו כוח להתווכח, אני לא אלך ואריב איתה עכשיו "את זה כן, את זה לא" בסד, אז תהיה חתונה קטנה יחסית, אבל לא קטנטנה. לנו יש כ90 אורחים (כולל משפחה שלי, חברים שלי, חברים שלו) לה יש 100. סה"כ 190 אורחים.

ידענו מראש, שיש לנו זמן מאוד מאוד מוקצב מתי אנחנו יכולים להתחתן. אני עדיין סטודנטית, ואני סטודנטית היסטרית. לא טוב לי בתקופת בחינות, אני לחוצה, אני עצבנית, אני בלתי תקשורתית בעליל, אז ידענו שזה צריך להיות אחרי תקופת בחינות. אבל, שלא כמו סטדנט רגיל אני חוזרת ללמוד ממש מוקדם, בסוף אוגוסט, כששנה הבאה לא עובדת על סמסטרים ובעצם מבחינתי זו הולכת להיות תקופת מבחנים אחת ארוכה מלא לחץ. ככה יצא שיש לנו 3 שבועות אפשריים לחתונה, באוגוסט!
אנחנו רוצים גן. גן+אוגוסט... עדיף ירושלים! בירושלים נעים!! אז מצאנו גן. הגן המושלם מבחינתנו. ממש אהבנו אותו, והוא לא עשה לנו בעיות על הכמות הקטנה של המוזמנים. הבאנו את ההורים של שוש והם הטילו וטו מוחלט. "המקום חור, אף אחד לא יבוא!!". שוב, המוטיב החוזר, לא היה לנו כוח להתווכח ואמרנו להם שאין בעיה, בימצאו משהו אחר, במחיר שפוי, שוהא גן, נראה, נבדוק ונאשר. גם הקצבנו להם זמן. היינו בטוחים שהם לא ימצאו!!! הם מצאו... בגנות.
בדקנו את האולם, יפה, סביר, אפילו טיפה יותר זול, קרוב לסבתא שלי ככה שזה יקל עליה, והעיקר- זה יוריד לנו את החפירות שלהם!!! (בשבועיים האלו קיבלנו כמויות טלפונים עצומות!!)
רק חזרנו והזכרנו - אוגוסט חם!!!!! הם אמרו שיהיה בסדר, אז יהיה בסדר (הם סובלים מהחום, לא אנחנו....).

היו מלא וויכוחים וטענות בזמן שעבר, מההזמנות שהיו לא לטעמן (השם שלנו קטן מדי וההזמנה שלכם מוזרה) עד "אתם הזוג הכי מוזר, מה זאת אומרת שוש בלי חליפה?! ולמה את עם משקפיים?! אתם עקשנים! תרפו קצת!!"
אבל השבוע היה השיא. היינו שם בסוף שבוע. איך שנכנסנו בדלת ביום חמישי... אוי. קיבלנו שטף צרחות וצעקות על זה שהאורחים שלה מבטלים כי חם! והם לא יבואו! ושאנחנו חייבים להחליף ולשים את הריקודים בחוץ, ואת האוכלים בפנים, במזגן. כי האורחים שלה לא יבואו!! ושאני צריכה להתחשב בה! כי לה יש את רוב האורחים! כי אני לא רוצה להזמין אף אחד! וזה אשמתנו! כי אם הייתה לנו כמות הגיונית של אורחים הם היו יכולים ללכת לאולם יותר נורמאלי! וזה שהאולם חרא (בינתיים אנחנו לאט לאט יותר ויותר מאוכזבים מהאולם ומפחדים שתהיה פאדיחה ענקית איתם) זה אשמתנו! כי לנו אין אורחים!
אבל עכשיו גם לה אין אורחים!!! בגללנו!
פשוט עמדנו במטבח וצרחנו אחד על השני, כשהיא רק רואה את ההקרבות שהיא עשתה (" אני לא רוצה להגיד איזה הקרבות אני עשיתי כי אז אנשים יתחילו להיעלב פה") ולא רואה בשיט את מה שאנחנו עשינו וכמה וויתרנו בשבילה.
למחרת כשהרוחות קצת נרגעו היא באה אלינו בטענות של "למה צעקתם עליי ולמה אתם לא מכבדים אותי?" כשאמרנו שצעקו עלינו, אז צעקנו חזרה היא אמרה שהיא לא צעקה, היא הרימה את הקול (!?!).

עוד 3 שבועות החתונה. אנחנו באמצע מעבר דירה ובהכנות הסופיות לחתונה שהרבה נדחו עד עכשיו בגלל תקופת בחינות
אני לא מסוגלת להתמודד איתה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
היא הצליחה כבר כמה פעמים להביא אותי לידי בכי, במיוחד כשהיא הלכה ועשתה עליי תחקיר וטלפונים לבדוק שאני באמת ראויה לבן שלה.

וזהו.
תודה למי שהצליחה להגיע עד כאן, אני מתוסכלת, ועצבנית, ועייפה
ובמיוחד מפחדת, מה יהיה אחרי החתונה?! אפילו ששוש עומד לצדי והוא זה שמנהל את הוויכוחים (זה שהיה בחמישי היה הראשון שאני נכנסתי אליו) אבל גם הוא מותש!!


----------



## meand ani (22/7/12)

ליבי איתך 
אני מרגישה שמעבר להכל הדבר הכי חשוב זה שבן זוגך עומד לצידך... ותקחי את כל זה כמבחן לזוגיות - זה לא מובן מאליו שבן הזוג מתמודד עם ההורים שלו ועומד מולם ומגן עליך! קחי את זה ככה ותשמחי שבחרת נכון את שותפך לחיים

(אני מקווה שעודדתי ולא ביאסתי - אני מניחה שככה זה יהיה כל החיים כי זה אופי פשוט - כל עוד הוא מגן עליך ועומד מולה זה בסדר - אני מקווה שעם הזמן גם את תפתחי כשרון התעלמות ותחיו יחד בשלווה - אולי אפילו תצחקו על זה)
ושיהיה במזל טוב!!!!


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

בן זוגי אכן אדם מדהים 
ובן זוג מדהים לא פחות מכך... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ולא ביאסת, ממש לא, פשוט ציינת עובדות! בן זוגי עומד לצידי, מול כל העולם... לפעמים גם מול אמו אם צריך


----------



## Meirav Flum (22/7/12)

קודם כל שולחת לך חיבוק קריר (כי חם מדי) 
אכן נושא החמות, ומשפחת הצד השני, הוא לא פשוט בכלל. זה השלב שבו מבינים שלא מתחתנים רק עם בן הזוג, אלא עם כל משפחתו על מוזרויותיה ומנהגיה המעצבנים יותר ופחות. אם איתרע מזלך וחמותך היא לא אדם שקל להסתדר איתו אולי שווה לכם לקבוע הפרדת כוחות. משהו בסגנון: "אני אריב עם הצד שלי, אתה תריב עם שלך". הוא מכיר את אמא שלו וגם אם הוא התרגל להתעלם ולסנן הוא לא יכול להציב אותך בחזית אלא ללמוד להתעמת איתה ולעמוד על שלו בשבילכם.
ולענין על הפרק- אם סגרתם כבר אולם יש מה לעשות בנוגע לזה. אם אתם חוששים מההתנהלות ביום האירוע כבר היו כאן בפורום דרכים לבוא לאולם ולנסות לוודא שדברים יסתדרו, ואם יש אפשרות אז אולי לספוג את המקדמה ולמצוא מקום חדש בתאריך של הרגע האחרון (אולי זה יצא אפילו יותר זול).
לגבי התאריך- אוגוסט זה חודש חם, גם בירושלים! אם היתה לה בעיה עם התאריך היא היתה צריכה להגיד מראש ואתם הייתם מחליטים אם להתחשב או לא. מאחר והתאריך נסגר פשוט תגידו לה שזה המצב ואם יש מישהו שלא רוצה לבוא כי יהיה לו חם כנראה שאתם ומשפחתכם לא חשובים לו ועדיף שלא יבוא!
אני יודעת שהגישות חלוקות לגבי איך לערוך את האירוע וכמה להתחשב בהורים. לנו למשל היה חשוב שהאירוע יהיה נסבל עבורנו ולכן החלטנו על כמות אורחים קטנה מראש ועל טקס אזרחי ללא רב, אך התחשבנו במשפחות בבחירת התאריך (פחות חשוב לנו) ובכשרות הקייטרינג.
כדאי שתשבו ותחשבו מה חשוב לכם ומה לא ולהבהיר להורים שלכם את זה ולעשות התפשרויות בהתאם ואם זה לא עוזר אז פשוט להתרחק.
אחרי החתונה אתם כבר משפחה בפני עצמכם, ויש מקום להבהיר לאמא שלו שאם היא לא מקבלת אותך כאשתו אז אתם פשוט תתרחקו. לא בכעס אלא בצורה שקולה- אתם לא יכולים להיות בקשר עם מי שלא מכבד אותך כאדם. אולי זה יישר אותה ויהפוך את ההתנהגות שלה לקצת יותר מאופקת. נסי לא להיגרר לדפוס ההתנהגות שלה עד כמה שזה קשה, לא להרים את הקול ולא להיכנס למאבקי כוח. אם את לא יכולה להתמודד פשוט תעצרי את השיחה, תגידי לה שבצורה כזו את לא מוכנה להמשיך ותשמחי להמשיך להקשיב לה ברגע שתהיה מסוגלת לנהל את השיחה בצורה שקטה ומכובדת.
בהצלחה, מה שלא תעשי אל תתני לזה להעיב על הקשר שלכם...


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

מתחתנים עם המשפחה 
ולא רק עם בן הזוג זה משפט שעולה הרבה אצלנו בזמן האחרון
ובאמת לרוב (זאת אומרת עד עכשיו) הוא ניהל את השיחות והוויכוחים מול המשפחה שלו ואני מול שלי. רק מה שקרה ביום חמישי זה שהיא התנפלה על שנינו ודי דחקה אותנו לפינה, ככה ששנינו הגבנו. מעכשיו נחזור לזה שהוא מנהל מולה את השיחות. רק שגם הוא כבר מתחיל להיות מותש. פשוט כי אין עם מי לדבר, השיחה מתנהלת בכיוון אחד בלבד

לגבי האולם, מחר אנחנו הולכים לשם לטעימות חוזרות ולבוא בדרישות מאוד ברורות למה שאנחנו רוצים. עד עכשיו הכל התנהל בטלפונים ולא ממש עבד. אם מחר נבין שאין עם מי לדבר, נתחיל בסס טלפונים מטורף לבדוק מה האופציות שלנו. אבל כל צרה לשעתה...

אמרנו לה שאם אנשים לא יבואו זה כנראה לא מספיק חשוב להם, ושחברים שלנו אפילו יבואו אחרינו עד הצפון הרחוק (כשחלקם הלא קטן מבאר שבע!) פשוט כי הם אוהבים אותנו, וכבר ראינו אותם עושים את זה בחתונה אחרת. אבל זה דברים שהיא פשוט לא מבינה...

הקטע ההזוי ביותר הוא, שאנשים כבר התחילו לאשר לה אי-הגעה בגלל סיבות כאלו ואחרות, אז היא מזמינה אנשים אחרים במקומם! היא מזמינה כל מני שכנים! גם מהיום וגם מהעבר! היא פשוט לא מבינה ואנחנו מאסנו בלנסות להסביר...

אמא שלו לא מכבדת אף אחד. ההתנהגות שלה כלפיי עד עכשיו הייתה מתונה יחסית למה שהגיסים של בן זוגי מקבל... הם ממש מקבלים ירידות קשות. פשוט כי היא כזו בת-אדם


----------



## Meirav Flum (22/7/12)

לי אמנם היה מזל עם החותנת אבל הדמות אכן מוכרת 
אדם שהוא מניפולטיבי ומשוכנע שהכל סובב סביבו וכולם צריכים למלא את מבוקשו ללא ויכוח זה אדם שקשה להתמודד איתו. הנסיון שלי אומר פשוט לשמור על עקביות, על קור רוח, ולהפריד קרבות. יש את לאדם כזה את הנטיה לומר דברים בסגנון: "אני תמיד מוותרת/תמיד עושה עבורכם" וכדומה. לא להכנס להכללות, להשאר בנושא שעל הפרק ולפרק את ההתנגדויות אחת לאחת. גם אם הצלחתם בקרב זה לא אומר שניצחתם במלחמה, היא תמיד תמשיך ותנסה ולכן חשוב לשמור על עקביות וחזית אחידה. היא תמיד תנסה לחרחר ריב ולהכנס בסדקים אז אל תתנו לה.
לגבי המוזמנים- או שתתנו לה מספר מוגבל, ואז מה אכפת לכם מי, או שתבקשו רשימת שמות ותבהירו שזו הרשימה הסופית וההזמנות הן שמיות ולא ניתן להוסיף אף לא אחד! אולי אפילו לבקש שמות וכתובות ולהגיד שאתם אלו שמחלקים את ההזמנות כדי לשמור על שליטה. המצב שאת מתארת יכול לסבך עד מאד את כל ענין אישורי ההגעה וההתחייבות לאולם על מספר מוזמנים.
מעבר לזה אני לא יודעת מה להציע חוץ מעין סובלנית לשחרורי קיטור מצידך כי באמת יש גבול לכמה אפשר לספוג...
כל עוד תשמרו מרחק, מינימום אינטראקציה, שיתוף מינימלי שלא יאפשר לה לנסות ולנכס דברים לעצמה, הרבה סובלנות ועור של פיל, יהיה בסדר...
והכי חשוב- תקשורת פתוחה ביניכם, תמשיכו לדבר על הטוב ועל הרע, ואל תתנו להתנהגות שלה להרחיק ביניכם לא עכשיו ולא בהמשך הדרך.


----------



## edens song (22/7/12)

וואוו
נשמע לא פשוט בכלל. בעצם, למה להיות פוליטיקלי קורקט, זה נשמע זוועה. 
אני מכירה טוב מאוד את החומר ממנו קורצה חמתך לעתיד. 
זה טיפוס שתמיד מחפש להטיף, תמיד מחפש לראות היכן עלבו בו ופגעו בכבודו, טיפוס שלא טורח לכבד אחרים ורק בא בטענות בחוסר טאקט ובחוסר רגישות משווע. זה גם אדם שחייב לשלוט בעניינים, אחרת, כן כן, פגעו בכבודו.

לדעתי, חבל שמלכתחילה התפשרתם על המקום אותו רציתם. אני יודעת שעשיתם זאת בגלל שבחרתם לתת לה כבוד, אבל היא נשמעת כמו אדם שלא יודע להעריך כלום.
אבל התפשרתם, נתתם את הכבוד, לדעתי פה אתם יכולים להפסיק.
כמה שזה קשה לסתום את הפה, זה בדיוק מה שאת צריכה לעשות. והבן שלה הוא זה שצריך להתמודד איתה. כי לו בסופו של דבר תמיד יסלחו, כי הוא הבן. את תיתפסי כמכשפה שלא נוהגת בכבוד בחמתה.

קודם כל, אתם צריכים למנוע מצב של יותר מדי פגישות לפני האירוע. תמיד אפשר להסביר זאת כעומס בלימודים והכנות לחתונה. דבר שני, בן זוגך צריך להגיד לה בתקיפות (לא בצעקות, פשוט להציב עובדה) שאין כבר אפשרות להחליף אולם, ואין טעם בחילופי האשמות. אז על מנת למנוע אווירה לא נעימה לפני החתונה, הוא מבקש ממנה להרפות ולא להתעסק בשום דבר יותר, זה התפקיד שלכם. אולי כדאי גם שהוא יעדכן אותה של מי האירוע בסופו של דבר (רמז: לא היא לובשת את השמלה הלבנה הפעם). ומלבד זאת, מבחינה הגיונית: האורחים לא יודעים איפה הריקודים ואיפה האוכל. זה לא שאורחים מבטלים עכשיו כי הם יודעים שבזמן האוכל יהיה חם כי זה בחוץ.. האורחים מבטלים 3 שבועות לפני כי לא מספיק חשוב להם להגיע. נקודה. ואם אלו האורחים שהיא בחרה להזמין, היא צריכה לחשוב שוב על מי החברים שלה.
והכי חשוב  אל תשתפו אותם בכלום! ככל שתשתפו אותם יותר, כך גם יהיו יותר טענות.

את לא תצליחי לשנות אותה, ומן הסתם גם אחרי החתונה המצב לא ישתפר. צר לי להגיד זאת, אבל היא לא תאהב אותך פתאום כמו בת, והיא לא תפסיק לבוא בטענות לבן שלה.  
את לא בוחרת את המשפחה שאת נכנסת אליה. את בוחרת רק עם מי להתחתן. צריך לנשוך חזק את השפתיים, ואחרי זה לצחוק עם בן הזוג על חוסר ההגיון. 
ושוב, לשתף כמה שפחות, ואם אפשר לא לבלות שם כל כך הרבה (לא לפני החתונה וגם לא אחרי), ייטיב לכולם.


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

קלעת בול 
זו אכן היא. היא תמיד מחפשת איך אנשים התנהגו אליה, אבל לא שמה לב לאיך שהיא מתנהגת לאחרים...

אני מסכימה לגמרי שחבל שהתפשרנו, אבל זה בדיעבד, אנחנו בתמימותנו באמת חשבנו שזה יתן לנו שקט נפשי מהם, שזה שווה את הכל. בסוף גם הפסדנו את האולם, וגם אין לנו שקט. אבל כאן אין כבר דרך חזרה, רק לנסות להבין איך שורדים את שלושת השבועות הקרובים.

ניסינו את הקטע של "זה סגור, זה המצב, אין מה להתווכח" לא עובד. פשוט כי... כמו שכבר אמרתי, אין עם מי לדבר!!!! האישה קיר.
והיא באמת לא מבינה את זה שאם אנשים לא מגיעים זה פשוט כי אנחנו (והיא) לא חשובים להם מספיק. הראיה שלה על חתונות שונה לחלוטין משלנו...

אני בחיים לא אצליח לשנות אותה. אף אחד לא יצליח. היא כבר אישה מאוד מבוגרת (יותר קרובה בגיל לסבתא שלי מאשר לאמא שלי) והיא תמיד הייתה קשה, אז מן הסתם שבגיל כזה היא רק תלך ותהפוך לקשה ועקשנית יותר.

ואני תמיד משתדלת לבלות שם כמה שפחות... רק שתמיד יש שם אחיינים מתוקים שאני כל כך אוהבת! זה הכל בא בחבילה אחת


----------



## toxic babe (22/7/12)

זאת היא בוודאות 
לא את.
אני גיליתי את הקאץ', זה בערך בכל יחסי אמא ובן. יש שם איזה קשר מיוחד. אבל כן, יש את המגזימות.
תראי אצלנו למשל זה ממש הזוי מה שהולך. כשהכרתי את אמא שלו היא הייתה עם חולצת בטן ומכנס קצרצר. היא עברה גיור והיום היא חרדית.
חבר שלי הוא לא יהודי אז היא אומרת לי כמה חשוב שהוא יעבור גיור, כי אני בתור יהודיה לא יכולה להיות איתו או משהו בסגנון. זה מרתיח אותי. הוא לא רוצה שום גיור ואני בטח לא רוצה לדחוק אותו לפינה שיעשה את זה. אנחנו גם לא יכולים לבוא לישון אצלם בגלל איזשהי אידיולוגיה מטופשת, אז יוצא שאנחנו בכלל לא מבקרים אותה והיא גרה רחוק (ותודה לאל שהיא גרה רחוק). אז אני יכולה להבין אותך. בקשר לפולניות גם המשפחה שלי ככה, אם זה פחות מ-100 זה גרוע ואני כבר לא שמה לב לזה בכלל. אני חושבת שההורים לא צריכים לקבוע לילדים שלהם איפה ואיך להתחתן ואת מי להזמין. זאת החתונה שלכם, את לא מתחתנת עם אמא שלו (למרות שלפעמים זה מרגיש ככה). אני בחתונה שלי אקבע את הכללים יחד עם בן זוגי, זה יום החג שלנו- למה להפוך את זה לסבל ומועקה?


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

מזכיר את אמא שלו!!
שבאה מבית מאוד דתי ומוכר מאוד בעיר מגוריה, אבל חזרה בשאלה, ובאותו זמן ממשיכה להטיף לכולם שהם צריכים לחזור בתשובה (תוך כדי שהיא רואה טלויזיה בשבת בערב), ואז כשסוף סוף אחד החתנים שלה באמת חוזר בתשובה... היא לא מפסיקה לרדת עליו ולקטול אותו על המנהגים המוזרים וההזויים שלו ולא נותנת לו אפילו לעשות קידוש כמו שצריך.

אני באמת לא מבינה את האנשים האלו, שמסתכלים רק על מה שאנשים אחרים עושים לא בסדר, ולא רואים את עצמם!

ולך אני מאחלת, שתהיי מהבנות כאן (ויש כאן לא מעט כאלו, שכל פעם שהן משתפות אני נהיית ירוקה מקנאה!) שמצליחות לעשות את חתונת החלומות שלהן, בלי שום התערבות של המשפחה, ורק התחשבות שלהן איפה שהן רואות לנכון להתחשב במשפחה, ומתיחת גבולות בכל מקום שהן רואות לצורך למתוח גבולות. אנחנו לצערנו... קצת פישלנו הפעם


----------



## תומישה (22/7/12)

יותר מלבי איתך... 
מאוד מאוד מזדהה ועוברת סוג של עינויים עם חמותי היקרה

יקירה, רק טיפ אחד - 
לסנן, לסנן, לסנן.

שוש שלך אוהב אותך והוא עומד לצידך,
נסו לצמצם כמה שפחות את האינטרקציה איתה בכלל ובנושאי חתונה בפרט

וקבלי חיבוק חם חם חם!


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

מסננת 
מסננת המון, אבל לפעמים גם המסננת מפשלת...


----------



## הנה האור (22/7/12)

אורחת מנוסה 
הי יקירה,
אני פה לרגל חתונתו של אחי....מנגד, יש לי ניסיון עם חמות כבר כמעט 20 שנה. אני יודעת שאת באחת התקופות הלחוצות בחייך וגם ככה אין לך הרבה סבלנות (למרות שאת צודקת.ביג טיים צודקת).

תעשי מאמץ אחד אחרון לחייך ולהפנים את השיעור שאבא שלי לימד אותי: לא משנה מה תעשי, תמיד זה יהיה לא טוב 

ולכן, בעתיד, אל תתפשרי ואל תתאמצי יותר מדי כי בכל מקרה תשמעי טענות. יש אנשים שהמרמור נוזל להם מהאזניים וכשאני נתקלת בכזה אני משתדלת לספור עד 10 ולומר לעצמי שזה שלו. לא שלי. וכל התסכול והטענות הן ראי של אדם שלא מרוצה מעצמו ומחייו ומשקף את זה באי שביעות רצון מהסובבים אותו. 

בקיצור, מעצבנת ככל שתהיה....קחי אותה בעירבון מאוד מוגבל ופשוט אל תעני! תני לה לשפוך את כל המיץ ואז תגידי : "מממ....מממ...מממ..." בכלל בלי לנסות להסביר את עצמך.

בהצלחה ושתהיה לך החתונה הכי מקסימה שיכולת לדמיין


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

המרמור אכן נשפך לה מהאוזניים 
ובכל זאת מצליח להגיע אליי...
כי אין מה לעשות, כמה שאני יודעת שזו היא, וכמה שאני יודעת שלא משנה מה אני אעשה, תמיד יהיו תלונות. זה מתסכל!!!
כי שניניו ממש מתאמצים! במיוחד לרצות אותם! והם פשוט לא רואים את זה... הם רואים רק את מה שהם עושים (אלוהים יודע מה הם עושים ואיפה הם מוותרים...)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/7/12)

נשמע מבאס ולא פשוט אבל נקודת האור 
היא שבן הזוג שלך אוהב אותך, עומד מאחוריך ומגבה אותה. 

מהסיפורים ששמעתי מחברות שלי שיש להן יחסים טעונים / קשים / לא נעימים עם החמות - את ההבדל הכי גדול עושה בן הזוג. 
בן זוג שיודע לנהל את ה"ריבים" בעצמו, שיודע לגבות את בת הזוג שלו ושעומד מאחוריה הוא בן זוג טוב שיודע להציב למשפחה שלו גבולות. 

לטעמי, תני לבן הזוג שלך להיות זה שמתווכח איתם כפי שעשיתם עד עכשיו. נסי לתת לחלק מהדברים לעבור לידך ותתעקשי רק על מה שחשוב לך.

חשוב שבן הזוג שלך יבהיר לאמא שלו שאתם יחידה משפחתית נפרדת ממנה עכשיו, שהוא גדול ועצמאי ויודע לקבל את ההחלטות בעצמו ושבסופו של דבר, ההחלטות הן שלכם ולא שלה. יהיו ויכוחים, יהיו חיכוכים ויהיו רגעים של חוסר נעימות - אבל כל עוד אתם ביחד מאוחדים - כיחידה משפחתית אחת, אתם תדעו להתגבר עליהם!

התרשמתי מהדברים שלך שבן הזוג שלך בהחלט יודע להציב גבולות ולכן את צריכה לתמוך בו, לתת לו ביטחון ולעזור לו לשמר את החוזק הנפשי שלו בהתמודדות מול האמא שלו (שכמה שהיא לא קלה עבורך, אני מניחה שהיא גם לא קלה לו). 

אני מאחלת לך המון אהבה והצלחה בחייכם המשותפים והמון המון אופטימיות.


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

שוש... הוא אכן נקודת אור. בכל מקום בחיי, לא רק מול אמו

הקטע המצחיק בכל הסיפור, שמהרגע שהיא שמעה על ההצעה היא לא מפסיקה "להזהיר" אותי שהיא שומעת מלא סיפורים על כלות שהיו חמודות לפני החתונה ואחרי החתונה התהפכו והפכו למכשפות והרחיקו את הבנים מהאמהות שלהן... ואני רק חושבת "הנבואה שהגשימה את עצמה", היא פשוט עושה את זה, היא מרחיקה אותו לאט לאט כי כבר אין לו כוחות
אבל ברור שאני אצא האשמה והמכשפה...

ושוש כבר רגיל להתמודד איתה, הוא פשוט בוחר בשיטת ההתעלמות, לתת לה לדבר עד שזה יפסיק, כי אם עונים לה זה כמו עוד ענפים למדורה... לא משנה מה תעשי, זה רק ילבה אותה יותר.

אבל אחרי האירוע האחרון אני בהחלט חוזרת לתת לו את כל הבמה. זו אמא שלו, ואני פשוט לא יודעת איך להתמודד איתה...


----------



## רון אוריאל (22/7/12)

זוועה 
כל קודמותיי צודקות כמובן. בן הזוג נהדר, וגם את תשרדי את התקופה הלחוצה, וכו' וכו'... 
ובכל זאת... בואו נשים דברים על השולחן. ממה שכתבת מצטיירת חותנת כוניפה במיוחד. טיפוס קשה, לא מפרגן, צר עין. אז סבבה להסתכל על חצי הכוס המלאה, ולדעת שהוא לצידך (וזה באמת הכי חשוב), אבל אין מה לעשות, צריך גם לפקוח עיניים ולראות את השלט: "אזהרה, חותנת מסוכנת לפניך!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב, לא נורא כל כך, את בסך הכל מצטרפת למועדון מכובד עם הרבה לקוחות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואם כבר תמרורים, אז סיבובים מסוכנים נוספים שיחכו לך בהמשך הדרך:
1. הריון ולידה... אוהו כמה שהיא תחגוג על זה... מציע לגור רחוק מספיק...
2. שבתות וחגים... למה לא באתם? למה לא תבואו? למה לא הבאתם כלום? למה אתם לא באים איתנו? למה מה יש לכם נגד דודה חנה? למה להורים שלה ולא אלינו? למה הם קודם? למה הם פסח? למה הם? 

יאללה, שיהיה בהצלחה, רק האהבה תנצח, ורק החותנת תכסח...


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

התגובה שלך הצחיקה אותי,
אבל כמו שאמרתי, להתערבות שלה בחיים הרגילים אני כבר רגילה, ויודעת להתמודד ולמדר
בחתונה... היא פשוט תפסה אותי מופתעת ובלי הגנות
בחיים, בילדים ובחגים אנחנו כבר יודעים מה אנחנו עושים ודיברנו על זה רבות.
רק על החתונה לא חשבנו.

וכן. אנחנו גרים כשעה נסיעה מהם. לא נראה לי שנתקרב יותר...


----------



## רון אוריאל (22/7/12)




----------



## אביה המואביה (23/7/12)

אני מסכימה עם מה שרון כתב. 
תגורו רחוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואם ישאלו אתכם למה אתם לא באים יותר, תבחרו בין להתחמק באלגנטיות לבין להגיד את האמת


----------



## בונבונית דרומית (25/7/12)

מאז שהתחתנתי אני שונאת חגים 
כל כך צודק לגבי הסעיף השני. 
לצערי גם להורים שלי לא חסר בהקשר הזה של "מתי אתם באים". החפירות של שני הצדדים (במיוחד מאז שאנחנו זה גם הנכדים) יכולות לשגע פילים. עם הסופי שבוע הסתדרנו אבל החגים מביאים אתם כל פעם בלגן חדש של איפה, למה ומתי.


----------



## רון אוריאל (25/7/12)

תורנות חגים... זה עובד... 
ראש השנה בצד אחד, פסח בצד שני.
אלה שני החגים הרגישים...
כל היתר זה כבר יותר קל לחלק.


----------



## בונבונית דרומית (25/7/12)

לא אצלנו 
הם מתחילים להזמין אחד את השני, מה שאמור לעשות את הדברים לקלים אבל למעשה זה רק מסבך את העניינים כי היינו בבית של אלה אבל ראינו גם את אלה. ושם היינו חצי יום ופה יום שלם. ושם גם ישננו וכו' וכו'. 

תכלס הם לא רבים עלינו, הם רבים על הילדים שלנו. אבל זה יוצר כל כך הרבה לחץ שאני כבר מעדיפה לארח אצלי (למרות כמו העבודה שזה יוצר לי) ורק לא להתחיל עוד תהליך דיפלומטיה. 

הבעיה שלי היא שאני לא רוצה להתחייב ללוז של שבוע פה שבוע שם (או חג פה, חג שם) כי אני רוצה לשמור לעצמי את האפשרות גם לא לבוא. לעשות דברים אחרים, ליהנות קצת מהימי חופש שלי ולא להעביר אותם תקועה בבית של ההורים שלי/שלו.


----------



## רון אוריאל (25/7/12)

סרטים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
במקום לתת להם לסבך ת'עניינים תנסו להשאר נאמנים לסידור הרגיל שלכם.
עם קצת אילתורים הכל מסתדר... למשל תמיד יש שבת לפני או שבת אחרי החג שאפשר לפרגן ביקור לצד ה"מקופח"...


----------



## TzutZ (22/7/12)

תיהיי חזקה 
נשמע מדברייך שיש לך בן זוג שלא כדאי לוותר עליו ....

אני לא אחזור על דברים שכבר כתבו, רק רציתי לציין שהעובדה שבן זוגך עומד לצידך בצורה כל כך מובהקת וחד משמעית זה דבר נורא מבורך ומוערך, ומגיע לו כל הכבוד.
בקשר לאמא שלו- לא תצליחי לעולם לשנות או לחנך אותה, כל מה שנשאר לך לעשות הוא לחייך ולהנהן למשמע השטויות שלה ואז ללכת ולעשות כרצונכם!
אני במקומך הייתי משתדלת למעט ככל הניתן את האינטרקציה איתה, גם במפגשים/ ארוחות משפחתיות נסי להעסיק את עצמך בשיחות עם יתר בני המשפחה ולא איתה.

אני רוצה להוסיף, גם ליתר הבנות שהגיבו לך-
בתיאוריה זה מאוד נכון שבן הזוג צריך לעמוד לצד אישתו לעתיד , לגבות אותה, לנהל את הריבים עם אמא שלו ולהציב לה גבולות,
בפועל, במציאות, זה לא כזה פשוט. אסור לשכוח שזו אמא שלו, ומבחינתו זה אחד האנשים היחידים שאוהבים אותו ללא תנאי ומכוונים אך ורק לטובתו ללא אינטרס, הוא מאמין בכוונותיה הטובות של אימו גם אם הן נעשות בחוצפה, שתלטנות, חטטנות וכו'.. וזו גם הפעם הראשונה שהוא נדרש לעמוד באמצע של כזו סיטואציה, זה לא קל, זה בכלל לא קל, ולא כל אחד יודע איך להתמודד עם המצב הזה.
לא מתפקידה של בת הזוג לומר לו שעליו להציב גבולות לאימו, זה דבר שצריך לבוא ממנו. לעיתים, ואולי אפילו ברוב המקרים, זו לא ההתנהגות המידיית אלא משהו שהוא לומד שעליו לעשות עם הזמן.


----------



## shushlush (22/7/12)

בהחלט מסכימה עם כך שנורא קל להגיד שזו המלחמה שלו, הסיבה העיקרית (מעבר לכך שהותקפתי ונדחקתי לפינה) שנכנסתי לוויכוח היא שאני יודעת כמה הוא כבר מותש, הוא כבר לא מסוגל לנהל מולה את הוויכוחים והמאבקים. 
אפילו שהמאבקים הם לא שלי מולה, והוא מתווכח. הם שלנו מולה, אנחנו יחידה אחת, אנחנו מסכימים על הדברים וברור לנו איך אנחנו רוצים שהם יתנהלו, היא פשוט לא מסכימה איתנו...

ושוש אכן למד עם השנים להציב גבולות לאמו, זה באמת לא משהו טבעי, כי פעם רק הוא היה בתוך המשוואה. אבל הוא למד, ולא כי אני לימדתי אותו, כי זה חלק מהליך התבגרות ובנייה של קשר...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/7/12)

הגישה שלך נשמעת כמו גישה מנצחת! 
ועולה מהדברים שלך שאת מאד אוהבת אותו!

אני מסכימה מאד שגבולות הן פונקציה של התבגרות ובנית קשר. העיקר שבן הזוג שלך רוצה להציב גבולות ויודע לעשות את זה בצורה בריאה. 
אני חושבת שעם הגישה שלו, כפי שתיארת אותה והבגרות שלו - ככל שהזמן יעבור אולי המצב עם חמותך יחמיר, אבל היכולת של בן הזוג שלך להציב לה גבולות תשתפר. ככל שתבנו משפחה משלכם - הקשר שלו למשפחת המוצא שלו יחלש (בהתחשב כמובן בהתנהגות של משפחת המוצא) והוא ידע לתת להם את המקום המתאים להציב להם את הגבולות.


----------



## TzutZ (23/7/12)

מסכימה איתך


----------



## yoli (22/7/12)

קודם כל קבלי חיבוק 
מי כמוני מבינה אותך על ההתמודדות עם ההורים של החצי. שאת רוצה חתונה קטנה והם מזמינים את כל העולם ואישתו "זה לא רק חתונה שלך" נכון אבל היא גם שלי אז תרגיעו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  הכי חשוב לטעמי , כרגע, הוא לבדוק איך את ממשיכה בהכנות בצורה הגיונית. משמע לנקות את כל הרעשים ולחשוב איך את מקלה על עצמך וגם על האורחים. אם הם יהנו אז גם את כמובן. את צריכה לחשוב בצורה נקייה איך את ממשיכה לארגן את הכל בלי שישבש לך שיקול הדעת . מעבר לזה כל מה שנכתב פה מעליי יותר מנכון מאוד. תהיה חזקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מאוד מבינה לליבך


----------



## המרחפת (22/7/12)

החתונה עוד 3 שבועות 
זה זמן שהפיוז של העצבים מתקצר, ומעבר דירה רק מוסיף על זה. 
אני מציעה לצמצם את המפגשים והאינטרקציות איתה למינימום האפשרי עד ליום החתונה כדי שלא תמצאי את עצמך גדושה להתפקע בבוקר החתונה.

ממליצה לך כן להעזר בחברים ולהאצל סמכויות ולפנות דברים מראשך, כדי שכן יהיה לך את הכוח לאינטרקציות הנדרשות בשבוע האחרון.

את מדברת עם חברה נוספת כדי שיהיה היכן לפרוק עצבים?


----------



## shira3121 (22/7/12)

תראי, את נכנסת למצב ממש לא אידיאלי אבל כל עוד בן זוגך איתך ומבין שזו אמא שלו שלא בסדר אתם תעמדו בזה יחד. העצה היחידה שיש לי לתת לך זה להתרחק . את לא חייבת לראות אותה אם היא מתייחסת אליך רע. אני בטוחה שאם היא תדע שאו שהיא מתנהגת כמו בן אדם או שהיא לא רואה אותך ובהמשך את הילדים היא תתאפס על עצמה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/7/12)

מצטערת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש מצטערת שאת עוברת את זה, היא נשמעת נוראית, ממש. 
יש לי הצעה, היא קצת לא שגרתית אבל אני פשוט מכירה מקרוב, לא כדאי לשקיע מעכשיו ולהתייעץ עם מטפלת משפחתית?
אפילו בהתחלה רק את ובן הזוג (או לפחות לשיחה בטלפון, לא יודעת) ולנסות לשכנע אותה להצטרף אליכם...

בכל מקרה בהצלחה, זה נשמע ממש נורא =\


----------



## תפו ופוזה (23/7/12)

הייתי במצב דומה לשלך לפני 28 שנה 
עם אמא שלי.

בדיוק היום העלתי את הפוסט הזה
אני מחתנת בת בדצמבר.

אתן לך כמה טיפים מניסיוני האישי ככלה אז...
וטיפים מקצועיים ממקומי היום..

חמותך מנסה להחזיק בציפורניים את רגעי השליטה "האחרונים" בבנה.
היא למדה שהיא אינה "יכולה עליו" כי הוא "לא סופר" אותה... אז היא עושה את המניפולציות דרכך.

את אכן צריכה ללמוד לנשום עמוק ולהתעלם (וגם לא לגור קרוב)
לא לעמוד דום לכל אמירה או בקשה שלה.

תינשאו בשעה טובה.
האורחים יגיעו (אז מה אם היא אמרה אחרת... )
תתחילו את החיים שלכם. החתונה עוברת הזוגיות נשארת.

הרבה נישואים מתחילים כאשר ההורים של מי מהצדדים אינו מתלהב מהבחירה ועושה כמותה להפריד
(כמו גם אמא שלי...) אלא שהחיים עצמם מוכחים לא אחת את ההפך. 

גם אחותי הבכורה עשתה הכל שבנה יעזוב את מי שהיום אשתו ואם שלושת ילדיו כבר 15 שנה.
היא הוכיחה שהיא אם לתפארת וגרמה לאחותי ובעלה לסגת מההתנגדות שלהם.

אני עצמי כמו שכתבתי בפוסט שנתתי לך, עברתי מלחמת חורמה ואני נשואה כבר 28 שנה...

בהצלחה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
הסבלנות מנצחת *


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (24/7/12)

הפוסט שלך נהדר!


----------



## תפו ופוזה (24/7/12)

המון תודה.


----------



## לימיצ (24/7/12)

זו לא היא, זו את. 
כן, אני לא צוחקת.
יש משהו שנקרא "גבולות" ולקחת אחריות.
כשיש ילדים זה מאד מוחשי, כשאין והכל בגדול הולך חלק ובסדר, מרגישים את זה פחות.
חמותך היא מה שהיא, וזה ענינה בלבד, כמו שאומרים, היא צריכה לחיות עם עצמה , ולא את.
את צריכה להחליט איך את חייה את חייך. את ובן זוגך כמובן.
ועם ההחלטה הזאת, שברור שלא לקחתם אותה מהשלב הראשון (כמו שכתבת בעצמך)
אתם צריכים ללכת כל הזמן.
אלו החיים שלכם ולא של אף אחד אחר. ואם מישהו רוצה לעשות לך חיים קשים תתנתקי ממנו.

מה זה השיתוף המטורף הזה כשכל מה שאתם עושים עובר צליבה? אתם נורמלים?

עד עכשיו בחרתם לשתף, לערב, זו בחירה שלכם. לא של אף אחד אחר.
טוב זה לא עשה או עושה. את לא שמה לב?
אני לא מבינה למי את באה בטענות כשאת בעצמך (אני אומרת "את" ומתכוונת לשניכם) הבאתם אתכם למצב הזה!
קחו אחריות על החים שלכם, תחליטו מה מתאים לכם, ולכו עם ההחלטות שלכם. שזה אומר גם לקחת אחריות על המעשים שלכם בלבד.
העולם יצטרך להתמודד עם ההחלטות שתיקחו,וגם אתם אגב, אבל מה את רוצה מאיתנו?
ולא נעים לי לומר לך אבל כל עוד תמשיכו בדרך הזאת ימשיכו למרר לכם את החיים.
אתם נותנים לה את כל הלגיטמיציה שבעולם, אז למי את באה בטענות?

מצטערת שלא באתי לך טוב ועם האמפתיה שקיבלת לפני, אבל זה כ"כ בולט שאתם גורמים למצב הזה להתקיים 
שהרגשתי צורך לשים לך מראה.

ומה אני הייתי עושה במקומך?
בפעם הבאה שהיא מעלה את נושא אי שביעותה ממשהו בחתונה את ובנזוגך אומרים לה- זו ההחלטה שלנו, ואיתה נתמודד.
בלי להסביר
בלי לתרץ
בלי להאשים.
ככה. אתם החלטתם וזהו.
באסה שצריך לעשות את זה 3 שבועות לפני החתונה, אבל מתישהו צריך לעשות את זה ואף פעם זה לא כיף.
עובדה שלא עשיתם את זה עד היום. אז רוצה להפסיק את זה? תפסיקי. זו החלטה שלך.


----------



## בונבונית דרומית (25/7/12)

להציב גבולות ומעכשיו 
אם את מוכנה שהיא תתערב בכל מעשייך, תמשיכי כמו שאת עכשיו. אבל אם את לא מוכנה לזה, זה הזמן להגיד די ומספיק. כי מפה זה רק יחמיר. מה יהיה כשתחפשו דירה? ואני לא מדברת בכלל על מה יהיה כשיהיו ילדים. 
אתם צריכים להבהיר לה חד-משמעית שזה החיים שלכם ואתם מחליטים. אם היא רוצה לתת עצה, היא יכולה לתת אותה בצורה נעימה ושלווה אבל אין מקום לדעות שלה אם היא מביעה אותה בצורת צעקות או אולטימטומים. 
לגבי האורחים, הייתם צריכים להבהיר לה שיש לה X מקומות למלא ושתעשה עם זה מה שהיא רוצה. הרי אם האנשים שהיא מזמינה היו כאלה קרובים, הם לא היו מבטלים רק בגלל שחם. לגבי כל הדברים האחרים, פשוט להבהיר שזאת הבחירה שלכם והיא צריכה להתמודד אתה.
תפסיקו להתנהל כמו ילדים שצריכים אישור של אימא ופשוט תעשו! תיקחו בחשבון שאם היא תומכת בכם כלכלית היא עלולה להפסיק כי אתם לא עושים את מה שהיא רוצה. זה המחיר שמשלמים על עצמאות.  

גם לי יש חמות שאוהבת לדחוף את האף שלה לכל מקום. למזלי אני הצלחתי להרחיק את עצמי בצורה כזאת שהיא חופרת לבעלי (שיודע להשתיק אותה) ולא לי. היא לא רצתה שנעשה בריתה לבת שלנו כי היא שונאת ללכת לאירועים והיא לא רצתה להזמין אנשים כי הם עלולים חלילה להזמין אותה. היא התעקשה במידה כזאת שהיא פשוט לא הזמינה אורחים (גם לא חברים מאד קרובים) לבריתה שערכנו על אפה ועל חמתה. ומי הפסיד? אנחנו חגגו ונהנינו וכך גם החברים שלנו והחברים של ההורים שלי. היא הייתה אורחת בבריתה של הנכדה שלה ואני לא חושבת שהחברות הטובות שלה (שממש לא חסרו לנו באירוע) ראו בעין יפה את זה שהיא לא הזמינה אותן. 

בסופו של דבר, לחמותך לעתיד יש יותר מה להפסיד מכל הריבים האלה כי ככל שהיא תרחיק אותך היא גם תרחיק את הבן שלה ואת הנכדים שעוד יהיו לה. זה הזמן לגרום לה להבין את זה.


----------



## עולם ו מלואו (25/7/12)

עצוב עצוב 
גם אנחנו חווינו אותו סיפור בבריתה של הקטנה 
רק שאצלנו היא תכננה לטוס לחול בדיוק לקראת הלידה 
ולא ממש "הצליח לה" כי ילדתי חודש לפני 

כנראה שאצל פולניות זה תבנית קבועה 

אלוהים 
חשבתי שאני היחידה שחווה דברים כאלה


----------



## destinationCHAOS (25/7/12)

את חייבת ליישם מדיניות התעלמות קשוחה 
מאוד קשוחה. רק זה יוריד לקרקע.


----------



## destinationCHAOS (25/7/12)

*אותה


----------



## מוש השור בת (25/7/12)

תבטלי. 
אין ניסים ונפלאות. וכיון שלא הצבת להורים גבולות מהרגע הראשון ובעלך לעתיד מעדיף לסבול ולהמשיך... הוא לעולם לא 'יעמיד' אותה במקומה ויציב את הגבול שלה מחוץ למשפחה הגרעינית שאתם עתידים ליצור.
כיון שאת ככל הנראה לא טיפוס מבליג וסופג, סביר להניח שיום אחד תחליטי לעמוד על שלך ואז אני לא בטוחה שבעלך יעמוד לצידך.. הוא מחונך להבלגה.

צר לי שאני לא אופטימית יותר - המציאות מוכחת על מדרגות הרבנות.

ואם תחליטי כן להתחתן - תלמדי מבעלך להבליג ומזל טוב.


----------



## עולם ו מלואו (25/7/12)

מזדהה עד כאב 
איך אמרת פולניה?!

נדחפת לכאן מהראשי 

כמי שנשואה 12 שנים עם חמית פולניה 
לא יהיה לך יותר קל 

מציעה לכם להגיד להורים שזאת חתונה שלכם בלבד ומאותו הרגע לא לערב אותם בשום מידע 
ירצו יעזרו - לא אז לא !

גם אנחנו בחרנו בחתונה קטנה וצנועה ובזכות חמותי הגענו ל 250 מוזמנים שממש לא היה בתכנון כמות כזאת.

אבל כן ניתקנו אותה מכל מידע ברגע שהבנו את הבעיות 

מקווה בשבילכם שאין לך כוונה לגור קרוב אליה 
כי אי אפשר על פולניות 
אני עד היום לא התרגלתי


----------



## TheSecretWithin (25/7/12)

קצת טיפים מקוה שיעזור. 
וואוו, חבר שלי גם שמע על סיפורים של קצר בין חמות לכלה מחברים שלו, והוא אמר לי:" מזל שאת ואמא שלי לא מדברות באותה שפה" 
אין לי פיתרון לבעיה עם החמות אבל בקשר לאולם, תבדקו עם האולם איך הם יכולים להיערך לחום בצורה הכי טובה, אולי אפילו תמצאו מקום שמשכיר וינטלטורים שתוכלו לשים בחוץ, אולי תשדרגו את החתונה עם איזה עמדת גלידה\ארטיקים כדי לקרר את האורחים, ופשוט תהני מהיום הזה, זו החתונה שלך! כשהיא מתחילה לברבר בשכל פשוט תיהי אדישה, זה הדרך הכי טובה להתמודד, כמו שבעלך לעתיד כנראה עושה, תספרי לעצמך בדיחות בראש, ותרחמי עליה קצת, כי עם כמה שקשה לך לשמוע את כל הקיטורים, הפסימיות והסבל שלה- כנראה יותר קשה להיות היא שתקועה עם עצמה כל הזמן.


----------



## wasaby (25/7/12)

רק להרגיע אותך בנושא אחד 
(הגעתי מהראשי) אני חושבת שאני מכירה את הגן המדובר בגנות, הייתי בו במספר אירועים משפחתיים, ובכל המקרים היה ממש כיף.


----------



## טופיפי הפתעות (25/7/12)

תיהי אסרטיבית ותגידי לה 
שאם היא לא מפסיקה היא לא מוזמנת לחתונה, או עדיף ששוש יגיד לה.

בגלל שהיא פולניה היא לא תתן בחיים למצב הזה שהיא לא תגיע לחתונה לקרות כי מה יגידו השכנים...

תראי לה שיש לך כוח, אבל בשקט, בקרירות וב אסרטיביות בלי רגש.


----------



## jewish princess1 (25/7/12)

לצערי מוכר עד כאב 
וחמותך נשמעת מכשפה לא קטנה (עשתה תחקיר עלייך?????) עד כמה שלא נעים לי להודות ובטח שלא לומר לך דבר כזה לפני חתונה, הכרתי את חמותי וידעתי שלא יהיה קל. לא חשבתי כמה קשה וכמה מריבות וקשיים היא תערים עליי. וסכסוכים עם בעלי. אפילו כמה ימים לפני החתונה היא רבה איתי וממש גרמה לי עוגמת נפש, פגעה בי ובהורים שלי....אבל הייתי אופטימית. בעלי בחור מקסים אבל אמא שלו........................ אחרי החתונה זה רק נהיה גרוע יותר, ואחרי שיש ילדים....אוי ואבוי- זה נורא. נדחפת ומתערבת ומטיפה...... על אף שהעמדתי אותה במקומה בצורה מספיק תקיפה, היא פשוט לא קולטת.
חמות זה אדם שיכול להחריב לך את הנישואים. בואי נהיה כנים. 
כ-ל המריבות שהיו לי עם בעלי ב4 שנות נישואים שלנו, כולן בלי יוצא מן הכלל התחילו בגללה. אני היום במצב של דיסטנס מוחלט ממנה, לא מדברת איתה בטלפון, אולי פעם ב...בחגים או משהו כזה...וגם לכמה דקות מתוך נימוס (לבעלי, לא אליה), הולכת אליה לארוחה פעם בכמה חודשים וגם בקושי מדברת איתה, כי כל דבר אצלה נהיה ויכוח ומריבה. ממש אינטראקציה מינימלית ביותר. כל התקשורת איתה עוברת דרך בעלי. להגיד שזה מונע מריבות? במקרה שלה גם אם לא נדבר שנה היא תחפש איך לריב.....

אם הייתי יותר חכמה- הייתי מבטלת את כל העניין של החתונה, אין למה לסבול, עם כל הכבוד ל"אהבה". יש מספיק בחורים טובים בעלי אמהות נורמליות.

סורי. מציעה לך קודם כל להעמיד אותה פעם אחת במקומה, כי אם לא היא תדרוך עלייך לכל אורך הנישואים, ואחר כך לשמור איתה על דיסטנס, ולקחת הרבה אוויר כי תזדקקי לזה


----------



## רינה17 (25/7/12)

העצה שלי היא, תתחתני איתו ברבנות בספונטניות 
עזבי אורחים שלך, אורחים שלו, אורחים שלהם וכאלה. גשו לרבנות עם כמה חברים ותתחתנו. אחרי שתתחתנו, תעשו מסיבה לחברים קרובים ולבני משפחה שיקרים לכם. במצב כזה או שחמותך לעתיד תפסיק כל קשר איתך (וזה טוב) או שהיא לא תפסיק לילל על זה (וזה לא טוב לך) אז תעשי את מה שעשיתי אני.

גם לי הייתה חמות מהגיהנום. כורדית מטומטמת ברמות על שהפרוייקט שלה בחיים היה לאמלל את קיומי. אני (לא כמוך) אני רק נראית נחמדה, אבל אם מציקים לי, אני מוציאה את כל הרשע והרוע שקיימים בי (גם באנשים אחרים) אז יום אחד, כשהיא עברה את גבולות הטעם הטוב ניגשתי אליה ואמרתי לה: "בואי נעשה הסכם, את לא תבואי אלי ואני לא אבוא אליך. ננתק קשר" היא נדהמה, אבל לא השארתי לה שום ברירות ומאז ועד עצם היום הזה (25 שנה) לא התראינו. גם כשאני פוגשת אותה או אותה עם בעלה ברחוב, אני מתעלמת לגמרי. מאז החיים שלי פשוט טובים. 

תהיי אסרטיבית. אל תצעקי (צעקות זה נשק של חלשים) תשלטי בעצמך ותקבעי עובדות בשטח. 

אני מאחלת  לך המון קור רוח, שליטה ועוצמה. ככה תביסי את חמותך לעתיד.


----------

